# Lake Logan



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone been ice fishing on lake logan in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Me and a couple of buddies went out last weekend. Caught fish every day, but they were random and small.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Did well on that lake late fall for saugeye and always wondered what it would be like ice fishing there for them eyes...


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

I tried for eyes late fall with no luck and everyone I talked to said it was a bad year. Congratulations on catching them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

StumpHawg said:


> Did well on that lake late fall for saugeye and always wondered what it would be like ice fishing there for them eyes...


I'm not very familiar with Lake Logan. Is there an area of the lake that is better for saugeye? In the Fall? Summer? Spring? 

When I was there some years ago I caught a couple of smallish almost keeper saugeye when I was fishing for bass. Oddly enough both saugeye were caught on slider worms. I guess slider worms make for pretty fair saugeye baits.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Bad thing about lake logan I don't think there is a size limit on eyes Thats why people don't catch larger fish out of there. They should post 15in limit on them like buckeye 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not very familiar with Lake Logan. Is there an area of the lake that is better for saugeye? In the Fall? Summer? Spring?
> 
> When I was there some years ago I caught a couple of smallish almost keeper saugeye when I was fishing for bass. Oddly enough both saugeye were caught on slider worms. I guess slider worms make for pretty fair saugeye baits.


The Beach area is what I always hear people talking about when fishing for Eyes at Logan



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

boostedtrex said:


> Bad thing about lake logan I don't think there is a size limit on eyes Thats why people don't catch larger fish out of there. They should post 15in limit on them like buckeye
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks, I didn't know there was no size limit. Seems like the size limit would be a good thing.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> The Beach area is what I always hear people talking about when fishing for Eyes at Logan
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks. I'll concentrate my efforts to mostly the beach area.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. I'll concentrate my efforts to mostly the beach area.


Stop by Downs Bait, they should be able to help out more 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not very familiar with Lake Logan. Is there an area of the lake that is better for saugeye? In the Fall? Summer? Spring?
> 
> When I was there some years ago I caught a couple of smallish almost keeper saugeye when I was fishing for bass. Oddly enough both saugeye were caught on slider worms. I guess slider worms make for pretty fair saugeye baits.


Beach area and straight across on other side sharp point with some farm animals nearby... I only fish that lake couple times a year but can tell you the size is there even though you catch several 12inchers... Hope this helps and good luck... Roadrunners and crank baits is what I use...


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

StumpHawg said:


> Beach area and straight across on other side sharp point with some farm animals nearby... I only fish that lake couple times a year but can tell you the size is there even though you catch several 12inchers... Hope this helps and good luck... Roadrunners and crank baits is what I use...


Thanks, Stumphawg.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Stop by Downs Bait, they should be able to help out more
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll ask at Down's. Thanks.


----------

